# Battery Question



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

Time for a new battery. Not because the one I have in the truck now is bad. It's just preventive. It's a 2006 GMC Sierra 2500HD crew with 8ft Fisher HD Plow. The truck was purchase November of 2005. I want the best battery but I don't know what that is. What do guys recommend??


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

The largest Cold Cranking amps that can fit in the tray!! I only use two different brands of batteries.. Diehard (gold the most expensive one).. And CAT..


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Yellow Top Optimas but better bring the bank book.

Mike


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

I think plowinginma meant Diehard Platinum. I just bought one. They are made by the same company that makes Odyssey batteries. They are an AGM (absorbed glass matt) type battery, which is really good for plowing (tolerates charge/discharge well), and they'll have some of the best if not THE best specs for a given size. $200 at your local Sears, 4 year full warranty, 6 year prorated I believe.


----------



## nrplowguy (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah go with the yellow top I have those in my truck and I can run the plow and have ALL of my lights on and my Volt meter in my truck hardly moves... they are worth the price you will pay for them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

I've had bad luck with recent versions of the red tops, and have read lots of less than stellar reviews of them recently. Carquest batteries are made by East Penn - same company that makes Deka and a ton of other batteries, and they have one of the best reputations in the world for batteries. The Carquest Advanced Generation have a full 3 year replacement warranty, and a 7 year prorated warranty. I just picked up two of them on sale for $81 each and will be installing them this weekend when the rest of the stuff I ordered to rig up dual batteries finally gets here. There is also the Carquest NGT Extreme which is their AGM that is the same as the Deka Intimidator.


----------



## LEVE (Dec 5, 2005)

I like the Optima line. Exide also has the spiral wrap/Optima type battery that's pretty good. They're just a little pricey for my wallet.


> The largest Cold Cranking amps that can fit in the tray!


This sounds attractive, more starting power in cold weather. However when the case size stays the same and the CCA's go up there's only one way to accomplish this and that is by moving the lead plates closer together. This increases the chance that the plates will vibrate and sulfate, decreasing battery life.

When living in the St. Paul MN area I used to maximize my CCA's for winter use. But I bought the Gel Cell batteries in hopes to minimize the vibration and sufate problems. Most standard batteries I bought would last about 5 years in this environment. I could easily get 7 years out of the Gel Cell batteries and I opted for them, they were a higher cost.

Just as an aside... I was listening to a Consumer Reports radio vignette a few days ago. They said that the Wal*Mart batteries (MAX, IIRC) were among the best tested. That surprised me.


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

LEVE;945985 said:


> I like the Optima line. Exide also has the spiral wrap/Optima type battery that's pretty good. They're just a little pricey for my wallet.This sounds attractive, more starting power in cold weather. However when the case size stays the same and the CCA's go up there's only one way to accomplish this and that is by moving the lead plates closer together. This increases the chance that the plates will vibrate and sulfate, decreasing battery life.
> 
> When living in the St. Paul MN area I used to maximize my CCA's for winter use. But I bought the Gel Cell batteries in hopes to minimize the vibration and sufate problems. Most standard batteries I bought would last about 5 years in this environment. I could easily get 7 years out of the Gel Cell batteries and I opted for them, they were a higher cost.
> 
> Just as an aside... I was listening to a Consumer Reports radio vignette a few days ago. They said that the Wal*Mart batteries (MAX, IIRC) were among the best tested. That surprised me.


The Wally batteries are made by Johnson Controls - very well respected manufacturer.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

Just as an aside... I was listening to a Consumer Reports radio vignette a few days ago. They said that the Wal*Mart batteries (MAX, IIRC) were among the best tested. That surprised me.[/QUOTE]

i read the same a few yrs ago


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

JCByrd24;945207 said:


> I think plowinginma meant Diehard Platinum. I just bought one. They are made by the same company that makes Odyssey batteries. They are an AGM (absorbed glass matt) type battery, which is really good for plowing (tolerates charge/discharge well), and they'll have some of the best if not THE best specs for a given size. $200 at your local Sears, 4 year full warranty, 6 year prorated I believe.


LOL woops.. yes that would be the one... I have never used the yellow top.. but from what I hear they are worth the money..


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Hawker Batteries are really good too... Alot of guys use them in their vintage military trucks because they extremely long reserves, which seem like a plus in the plowing business if you're going to tax your battery a lot.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I had bad luck with Auto Zone and Walmart cheapy batteries, apparently the lower-priced options are all reman junk. But I've also heard the Walmart Max and Autozone Duralast GOld are highly rated Johnson Contorls batteries. For years I would only buy big Diehards, but my last set of Diehard Silvers gave me a lot of problems so I went with the Duralast Golds this time. Better price than the Diehards and a little more power iirc. So far so good, I've only had them about 3-4 months but they seem to hold up to the constant rundown and recharge of plowing. Actually really stressed them yesterday, my alternator sh** the bed and I drove the truck and started it several times before I could get a new one in it.
I know everyone here seems to love them, but I've heard bad things about the Optimas. Apparently if you do kill them, they will not come back from it as well or as many times as a conventional battery. We used to run them in all our crown vics because of all the electronics and extra lighting, but we got rid of them and now use Interstates.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

I uses a pair of Interstate U-6Dl's in my M35A2 to start her up and without either I can get the Diesel engine to start up in about 3 tries in 0-20degrees. I really only use the Ether start when it is really really cold like below zero or the truck hasn't been driven in a couple of weeks due to my work schedule.


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

Don't forget to use Fluid Film on the connections. It will last at least a year protecting your battery terminals.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I put a new Duralast Gold in a couple of weeks ago. Took it back two days later, full refund. My two year old Exide was better. I was told that Exide, Interstate, and Optima each make their own batteries. Johnson makes the rest. I don't know if that's true or not. I am probably going to get two new Interstates here shortly.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i have good luck with interstates :waving:


----------



## OptimaJim (Jan 6, 2010)

bersh, I'm sorry to hear of your recent problems with our RedTop battery. If you are using a lot of aftermarket accessories, such as plows or winches, a deep-cycle battery (for example, an Optima YellowTop) is a better option than a starting battery (RedTop), regardless of brand. A starting battery is intended to be used to start a vehicle that has typical electrical requirements, where the battery's voltage is maintained by the alternator. In a plow truck or other vehicle with exceptional electrical requirements, the battery can be discharged as those accessories are used. A dual purpose or deep cycle battery will be much more tolerant of this use. If you use a starting battery in a deep cycle application, the battery will have a shorter life.

Detroitdan, Optimas have a very low internal resistance, which allows them to be discharged to a much deeper state than traditional flooded batteries. Most battery chargers will not recharge any battery that is below 10.5 volts and most flooded batteries cannot be recovered from such a deep discharge. Optimas can be recovered from a deeply-discharged state and do hold up to that cycling better than traditional flooded batteries. This video helps explain how to recharge deeply-discharged Optimas-






Johnson Controls is the parent company for several different brands of batteries, including Optima. If you have any other questions about batteries, I'll do my best to answer them.

Jim McIlvaine
eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries, Inc.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Jim, thanks for chiming in. I have been told that while we do exceed alternator output momentarily when running our plow, the discharge is minimal, and the battery is re-charged almost immediately. This means we are not in a traditional deep cycle, running the battery down to a very low voltage. It seems to me this would be similar to starting your truck, then recharging. Of course we do this several hundred times a night. Is the yellow top your recommendation across the board for plow trucks?

Also, thanks for clarifying you are under the Johnson Controls umbrella.


----------



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

OptimaJim: I'm not sure I understand. So for example on my truck 2006 GMC Sierra 2500HD 6.0L Crew Cab. All factory except for 8ft Fisher Plow electric hydrolic. What would be your best recomendation ? Thanks


----------



## orange toys (Dec 16, 2008)

I need help for the same thing but I am replacing my 5yr old battery


----------



## OptimaJim (Jan 6, 2010)

2COR517, there are obviously a lot of variables at play here, including alternator capacity, amperage draw from a given plow, auxiliary lighting and other electrical accessories.

Another variable is the area you're covering, or more specifically, how much you are moving the plow. If you are doing small lots and moving the plow a lot, as opposed to a single larger lot, then you would be more likely to discharge the battery faster than the alternator can recharge it. We have been told some plows draw over 175 amps when lifting.

Even if you have a >100 amps alternator, some of that power will be consumed keeping the engine, lights, etc. running so you will almost certainly be discharging the battery some amount when plowing. With so many potential loads on a battery, a YellowTop is a much better option for a plow vehicle, than a battery designed primarily for starting in relatively-stock applications. I hope that helps clarify things.

Jim McIlvaine
eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries, Inc.
www.facebook.com/optimabatteries


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Actually my Fisher XtremeV is rated at 250 amps against the pressure relief valve.

Sounds like when in doubt, go yellow.


----------



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

Can anyone tell me who sells the yellow top battery?


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

OptimaJim;955808 said:



> 2COR517, there are obviously a lot of variables at play here, including alternator capacity, amperage draw from a given plow, auxiliary lighting and other electrical accessories.
> 
> Another variable is the area you're covering, or more specifically, how much you are moving the plow. If you are doing small lots and moving the plow a lot, as opposed to a single larger lot, then you would be more likely to discharge the battery faster than the alternator can recharge it. We have been told some plows draw over 175 amps when lifting.
> 
> ...


I have a yellow top from a work truck i got rid of, is there a site where i can check when i got it or info on a # on the battery, i cant remember with all the truck i have gone through


----------



## OptimaJim (Jan 6, 2010)

searay220, we have an extensive nationwide network of dealers and distributors which can get the correct battery for you (if they don't already have it in stock). You should be able to find our batteries at most auto parts stores and independent battery professionals, like Interstate or Batteries Plus. Our dealer lookup can be found at- http://www.optimabatteries.com/buy_an_optima/

Mike, Optima batteries have a serial number on a white, 1"x3" non-spillable decal on the side of the battery. The first digit is the year of manufacture. Digits two-four are the Julian date of manufacture. For example, if your serial number is 9243xxxxxx, this means your battery was made on the 243rd day (August 31st) in 2009.

Jim McIlvaine
eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries, Inc.
www.facebook.com/optimabatteries


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Jim, I am on the fence about getting the Yellow top(s). Can you give us a quick overview of the warranty, and warranty process? And what is the track record? I was told by an AZ manager that he has quite a few problems with the red tops.


----------



## lincolnjeepcj7 (Jan 15, 2010)

If you don't buy a Optima Yellow top get an Interstate, MTP 78. My buddies and I use them for plowing, and demo derbying, and we derby ALOT, with no charging system, and LOTS of hard hits, and they last quite awhile. They are also dual post (top, and side posts like the optimas), and CHEAP compared to Optimas, only 120 i believe. . .


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

lincolnjeepcj7;961239 said:


> If you don't buy a Optima Yellow top get an Interstate, MTP 78. My buddies and I use them for plowing, and demo derbying, and we derby ALOT, with no charging system, and LOTS of hard hits, and they last quite awhile. They are also dual post (top, and side posts like the optimas), and CHEAP compared to Optimas, only 120 i believe. . .


Go with the MTP-65, same amperage but a better recharge rating. This is what you want for plowing. Picking mine up for $113.00 this afternoon


----------



## OptimaJim (Jan 6, 2010)

2COR517, the standard warranty on our YellowTops in non-commercial applications is three years. The standard warranty on our commercial YellowTop dual-purpose batteries (D31A & D31T) is two years.

I monitor quite a few message boards and do hear of incidents similar to what the AZ manager described. However, many auto parts stores use conductance testers that will not provide correct readings and not accurately determine the condition of an AGM battery. Most of the "bad" batteries sent back to us are merely deeply-discharged and work perfectly fine, when recharged using the technique I mentioned earlier in this thread. Battery specialists like Interstate Batteries and other independent battery distributors are experts, who can help accurately determine if an AGM battery is recoverable or not.

As for the good batteries that are mistakenly returned? Guys like this often track them down and use them- http://forums.corral.net/forums/showpost.php?p=9423122&postcount=14

Jim McIlvaine
eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries, Inc.
www.facebook.com/optimabatteries


----------

